# WO John Alexander "Alex" Hogan 1965-2012



## ballz (27 Sep 2012)

http://www.oromoctofh.com/Obituaries/73635/#.UGOD5jDaTXk.facebook



> John Alexander "Alex" Hogan
> 1965-2012​
> Warrant Officer John Alexander (Alex) Hogan, CD
> 
> ...



RIP WO Hogan


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Sep 2012)

RIP Hogie.

It was great to see so many old faces tonight.  I just wish it were for a more joyous reason.


:cheers:


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Sep 2012)

RIP WO Hogan   

On behalf of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles and Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada, pleas pass on our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of WO Hogan.


----------



## chriscalow (27 Sep 2012)

RIP Pro Patria.


----------



## Snaketnk (27 Sep 2012)

Pro Patria; he's an excellent leader, I'll be saying my goodbye tomorrow at the service.


----------



## ryanghg (28 Sep 2012)

RIP WO Hogan, your advice and experience was invaluable this summer.


----------

